# liverpool victoria insurance



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

hiya

i dont know if any of you have tried these people for insurance but they seem to be very good with modifications they didnt charge me any extra for any of the mods i've done to my car, including engine ones they didnt even wanna know what bits i had done.

they beat my best quote by 1200 quid.

not to sure what there like on performance cars but might be worth a try.


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

I've been with them for a couple of years now, they didn't save me as much as you but they were cheaper. They even have a lower excess than most aswell


----------



## HardTimes (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn, quoted me £3800 - £4800 for my GTS!

Chris


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*LV*

Been with these folks for three years, and apart from major confusion when I changed to the GT-R (twelve certs in five weeks), I have no problem with them. GT-S cost £635 a year, GT-R cost and extra £146 for June to December. But then again, I do have the oh-so important age advantage (good for insurance, anyway).


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Having checked out the forum for recomended insurers Liverpool Victoria came out £500 cheaper than Direct Line and over £150 cheaper than any other quote.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Liverpool & Victoria Insurance*

What's going on with Skyline insurance this year? L&V have just quoted me £517 with £350 excess with mods declared. Direct Line wanted £760. Tesco quoted £1015, I paid £1200 with Norwich Union last year and suppose they'll be after more this year. L&V it is then  

Vincenzo


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

i put a post on a few forums about these people and so many people have said how cheap they got them 

glad i helped a few people out


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

*L & V*

good to c that its helped people out.

Can you help me out and tell me their no. then cause I cant find it ! (probly just me)

cause I want quotes for a GTS 2 !!!

Thanks, E 

Lazy git that i am!


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Try...*

0800 514 514, or for the Old Gits (and I am one) with dodgy hearing - 0800 169 3390


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Just*

tried their online quote and got 'your quote could be between £612 - £761' - which is the best I have had for an L/M GTS.

Better than the £1200 from, er... sh*t, forgot who  *sigh* one downside of being old - losing your...... er


----------



## SXy Si (Jul 22, 2002)

cheers M4tt_C - I`m getting quotes for my 2hundy at the moment and they`re clearly the best so far


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

can all give me a percentage of the savings then


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Just gone with LV*

Norwich Union wanted £1500 (would have been £1200 without the mods; how does that work then? They're only Intake/Exhaust/ECU change).

LV wanted £904 - Sold. That's a saving of er _quite a few_%

The woman on the phone was really helpful & polite, and I like that sort of thing!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

*Signed up with them too!*

Happy now and not as poor as I could have been.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Just*

don't take it for granted that the website quote is anything like what you will pay. Might be, might not.


----------

